# Got my first flex job



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

And all I'm doing is waiting my car in line. 20 minutes have passed. What's the deal? The app also didn't tell me what side of the warehouse to enter so it's so confusing. If I get my packages it's gonna take me 5 hours to do a 3 hour job.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow your slow


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Try to spot another Flex driver and ask. Or go to any other employee and get directions.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Trollololololololo


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Trollololololololo


No

So I'm in the house. Does the guy in front of me scan first? Don't understand. People busy, no one taking to me.



nighthawk398 said:


> Wow your slow


You're


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Maybe you can hold a sign on the sidewalk for a local pawn shop? That job MIGHT be easy enough for you.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I've never done logistics, but I agree .. they don't really tell you what to do on your first day.

my app prompted me to go to the loading dock at Tennessee and wait for someone to greet me in my car, which ended up being totally false. there's a parking lot for drivers at UCA1 and no one will ever come out to greet you.

hope you found another driver to ask!


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Congrats hope it works out for you!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Still out delivering in the blistering cold and rain.... : ( it's been a loongggggg night


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Still out delivering in the blistering cold and rain.... : ( it's been a loongggggg night


the weather sucks out here tonight .. just finished my 8-10 block at UCA1 and when I was loading my car, my entire cart got blown over by the wind and everything fell in the rain; hope nothing broke.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> How many packages?


14. Took me 5 hours. I'm at the West house now what do I do with the remaining?



soupergloo said:


> the weather sucks out here tonight .. just finished my 8-10 block at UCA1 and when I was loading my car, my entire cart got blown over by the wind and everything fell in the rain; hope nothing broke.


This is a tough job.... took me 5 hours to make 60 bucks


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> This is a tough job.... took me 5 hours to make 60 bucks


it was your first route in some of the worst weather we've had, hopefully it gets easier as you get the hang of things.


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

miauber1x831 said:


> Maybe you can hold a sign on the sidewalk for a local pawn shop? That job MIGHT be easy enough for you.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> it was your first route in some of the worst weather we've had, hopefully it gets easier as you get the hang of things.


I'm not sure this is for me but I'm not gonna blame Amazon. Certain homes didn't even have numbers I could see. So this one girls mom pulled into the driveway and I tracked her down. Good thing cuz I was in the rain 10 minutes walking around. And I almost tripped on things on the ground.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm not sure this is for me but I'm not gonna blame Amazon. Certain homes didn't even have numbers I could see. So this one girls mom pulled into the driveway and I tracked her down. Good thing cuz I was in the rain 10 minutes walking around. And I almost tripped on things on the ground.


Dude if this is all how you really live your life and go about your daily routine and not some gigantic troll I legit feel sorry for you.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Dude if this is all how you really live your life and go about your daily routine and not some gigantic troll I legit feel sorry for you.


No im not a troll but sadly I do kinda have a learning disability. I don't like admitting it.


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

Your first deliveries sound like my first night too. It was also one of the worst storms here. Had to go from Sunnyvale to Fremont to San Jose at rush hour in the dark and rain in 2 hours with apartments. I made noobie mistakes. It does get a lot easier. I finally got a full time job but still do Flex nights and weekends.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

1. Don't work in heavy rain unless you are desperate, it's terrible will take longer and just sucks. I don't mind snow, I have great snow tires and rates usually get jacked up, and I don't care about temperature, having worked in -7 degrees several times but rain is just awful and not worth it.

2. Invest in a pocket sized flashlight that is very bright and focused. I have one in my pocket at all times for nights. I wouldn't be able to find addresses in the suburbs without it, and helps with those unlit driveways and sidewalks.

Houses without addresses suck, if the yards are big the gps is good enough to get you to the right house, dense neighborhoods are rough though, i do alot of deliveries in a neighborhood with dense multifamily houses and some even have a rear house behind where there would be a garage, try your best and if you can't figure it out return it.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Don't deliver in rain. Don't deliver at nights. Try to get the morning blocks. Afternoon and evening blocks are reattemps for the packages that were undeliverable in the morning. Stick to food deliveries in bad weather.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I like you drider. Haters on here give you a lot of crap but you never respond in kind. I like your humility dude. But wait, I don't even know if you are a dude or a chic. Anyways, hang in there and keep your positive attitude!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I like you drider. Haters on here give you a lot of crap but you never respond in kind. I like your humility dude. But wait, I don't even know if you are a dude or a chic. Anyways, hang in there and keep your positive attitude!


I hope you're parked behind him/her in line at the warehouse some day, waiting for 45 minutes to get out the door during the game of 200 Questions.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

jester121 said:


> I hope you're parked behind him/her in line at the warehouse some day, waiting for 45 minutes to get out the door during the game of 200 Questions.


Don't troll me dude!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> I hope you're parked behind him/her in line at the warehouse some day, waiting for 45 minutes to get out the door during the game of 200 Questions.


dude, get a life .. you rarely contribute anything of value on here and DRider85 came here looking for help & opinions; since you have yet to actually offer up anything helpful, idk why you're still responding to his/her thread.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I like you drider. Haters on here give you a lot of crap but you never respond in kind. I like your humility dude. But wait, I don't even know if you are a dude or a chic. Anyways, hang in there and keep your positive attitude!


He brings a lot on himself but yes he is harmless


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

I thought he was a troll when he started asking all basic questions. I hope you didn't follow any of my previous instructions...


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

KILLERST said:


> I thought he was a troll when he started asking all basic questions. I hope you didn't follow any of my previous instructions...


I'm still convinced he is a troll. Either way tho, there is no point in trolling back with misinformation or berating him. I just ignore his questions.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

Basmati said:


> I'm still convinced he is a troll. Either way tho, there is no point in trolling back with misinformation or berating him. I just ignore his questions.


I don't think he's trolling after reading his post in "Stories"... I don't think troll will go that great length.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/ride...than-delivering-packages.155255/#post-2321072


----------

